# How much extractable honey in an "average" frame?



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

Three pounds to a medium frame. Two and a half gallon to the med super or 30 pounds each on average .


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

In 10 frame go with 5 1/2 lbs. per inch of height in a nicely full box and you will hit it pretty close (mediums around 35 and deeps in the lower 50's). Max nets can run in the lower 40's and around 60 lbs. respectively. Fwiw we recently scaled a primo medium at 58 gross and 42 net.


----------



## Bolichsbees (Jul 31, 2016)

There are a lot of variables. Deeps are more haphazard when predicting, supers are more consistent. With deeps, you patches of brood, comb on the ends, pollen, etc that reduces honey space. Last week I spun 11 deep frames and ended up with 50lbs. 

Supers give you a better guess, but even then it's a guess. Mediums between 5-6, Shallows between 3-4. 

bb


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh I waited for this moment... just a year and half ago you were so helpful whenever I had questions. Who'd thunk it that I actually have an answer.

We have harvested 3 times and on the average, we get between 2 to 3 pounds of honey from medium super (6 5/8 inches).


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

This year we averaged 40lbs net from a deep. We generally like to target 30-35 lbs


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I noticed a slightly higher yield when the mediums (6-5/8") were changed out to foundationless. Once the combs were drawn, I seemed to get almost a half pound more average per frame in those larger cells than in the brood-sized cells. Maybe it was just the year or the colony. I did not calculate the yield vs. the hive weights. Its almost always much higher the stronger the colony is.

They do seem to fill the larger honey storage cells before the small ones.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

This is a subject that always seems to get a lot of varying answers. My answer related to "nicely full" boxes. You can subtract as needed because, of course, sometimes boxes are zero. . Typically I've found a good average is 30 lbs. per box. If you want the per frame simply do the math. It only makes an incremental difference in box net whether you are running 8,9 or 10 frames per box.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Shasta Bees said:


> Oh I waited for this moment... just a year and half ago you were so helpful whenever I had questions. Who'd thunk it that I actually have an answer.
> 
> We have harvested 3 times and on the average, we get between 2 to 3 pounds of honey from medium super (6 5/8 inches).


 You need to rethink beekeeping in your area. I get 0ver 10 times that from a medium Super. :lpf:


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

My average is 35 pounds per super. 3 1/2 pounds per frame. Full frames no partials.


----------



## JWChesnut (Jul 31, 2013)

I always estimate my medium boxes at 1 quart per frame. The actual yield always runs over (via cappings drained and extra width in comb). The extra is the "angels share", a happy gift.


----------



## Bkwoodsbees (Feb 8, 2014)

I run all 10 frame supers. A five gallon bucket is 60lbs. I can extract 2 supers and they fill a 5 gallon bucket close to top. I figure if frames filled completely then 3lbs a frame.


----------



## enjambres (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh, thank you all for taking the time to answer! This is tremendously useful for me.

I am going to figure about 3 lbs per medium frame and about 5 lbs for a deep frame (I use some deep boxes as supers, w/o brood in them.) This probably slightly understates the yield for mediums, and perhaps overstates it a bit for deep frames - but it will be easy to remember.

Enj.


----------



## Shasta Bees (Feb 11, 2015)

Tenbears said:


> You need to rethink beekeeping in your area. I get 0ver 10 times that from a medium Super. :lpf:


I meant per frame.


----------

